# Kompressor zur PC Reinigung



## azudem (16. Februar 2018)

Guten Abend,
Ich will mir einen kleinen, billigen Kompressor zulegen den Ich dann mal ordentlich durch meinen PC jage. Allerdings will Ich mir keine Druckluftsprays kaufen weil die auf Dauer teurer sind. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen oder kann gar einen empfehlen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus

PS: Und ja, Ich habe keine bessere Kategorie als PC Zusammenstellung gefunden


----------



## Klausr (16. Februar 2018)

Würde nicht mit einem x-belibigen Kompressor einfach den Rechner durchblasen - die ganz einfachen Teile haben keinen Wasserabscheider/Trenner somit hast du ganz schnell unerwünscht Wasser im System.
Und wenn doch einen günstigen dann zumindest einen Wasserabscheider dazu.

Und was verstehst du unter Billig ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

Zwei Dinge müssen gegeben sein:

1.) Luft trocken und Staubfrei
2.) angemessener Druck (oder entsprechende Entfernung)

Jedes Gerät das das liefert ist ok.


----------



## Lok92 (16. Februar 2018)

Hey, 
Gründsätzlich natürlich möglich, man sollte aber wirklich drauf achten das die Luft relativ sauber ist (Frei von Wasser & Öl).

Außerdem sollte man drauf achten, das wenn man die Komponenten sauber macht die Lüfter zufixieren. Gerade wenn man die Luft voll aufs Lüfterblatt fokusiert drehen die so schnell, das sich gerne mal das Lager verabschiedet.
Daher einfach mit nem Klebestreifen oder Wattestäbchen fixieren 

Habe selbst einen alten Kompressor in der Garage den ich zum sauber machen nutze. Da er relativ alt ist, neigt er nach längeren stehen Dreckige Luft abzugeben. Ich prüfe es immer, in dem ich ein Lösch Papier anblase, da kann man relativ schnell sehen ob Öl, Wasser oder was auch immer enthalten ist.


----------



## azudem (16. Februar 2018)

ca. 50€ wollte Ich dafür ausgeben


----------



## azudem (16. Februar 2018)

Außerdem sollte man drauf achten, das wenn man die Komponenten sauber macht die Lüfter zufixieren. Gerade wenn man die Luft voll aufs Lüfterblatt fokusiert drehen die so schnell, das sich gerne mal das Lager verabschiedet.
Daher einfach mit nem Klebestreifen oder Wattestäbchen fixieren 

Weiß Ich schon trotzdem danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2018)

So schnell gibt es kein Wasser in der Luft wenn der Tank ausreichend groß ist und deie Luftentnahme keinen Marathonlauf des Verdichters erfordert und man regelmäßig den Kessel entwässert. Günstig wären Baumarktmodelle mit zb. 24l Tank nur für die Wohnungshaltung saumäßig laut und ein Airbrush Modell mit Kessel schnell an 200 Dublonen kratzt. Ein Wasserabscheider würde so ungefähr noch 20 Taler ausmachen. Vielleicht käme man ja schon mit so einem Modell durchs Loch und man kann es im Laden mal probieren. Dazu eben ungefähr 50 Taler für die Abscheider, Schlauch, Kupplungen, Ausblasepistole etc.
Generell braucht es für Lüfter keine Gerätschaften, es reicht einfach ne Dose Bremsenreiniger ( wenn die richtig versifft sind ) und Muttis Kuchenpinsel, ansonsten neben den Pinsel einen feuchten Lappen und 1 - 2 Q Tipps. Für Kühlkörper kann man auch Pfeifenreiniger nehmen. Ich persönlich hatte meinen Kompressor nie genutzt für die PC Reinigung da reicht es einfach mal neben dem Pinsel die Lunge zu benutzen


----------



## airXgamer (17. Februar 2018)

Staubsauger sind auch ganz gut. Ein Kompressor verdichtet den Dreck in den Ecken (bei falschem Einsatz), ein Staubsauger sammelt ihn auf


----------



## amdahl (19. Februar 2018)

Da wirklich passende Kompressoren schnell teuer werden (warum wurde ja schon gezeigt) kannst du dir für ~50€ mal das anschauen: IT Dusters CompuCleaner Xpert, Staubgeblase: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Das Vorgängermodell gibts auch für 50€ glatt. Der Preis ist eigentlich eine Frechheit, aber es gibt kaum Alternativen am Markt.
Kann dann eben im Gegensatz zu einem anständigen Kompressor für nicht viel Anderes eingesetzt werden. Weiß ja nicht was du sonst noch so damit vor hattest.
Disclaimer: ich habe mich bisher nur über das Produkt informiert und es scheint zu halten was es verspricht. Ich habe mich aber noch nicht dazu durchgerungen es zu kaufen, ich bleibe vorerst beim Staubsauger auch wenn das etwas mühsam ist und nicht alles staubfrei bekommt.


----------



## compisucher (19. Februar 2018)

Große Baumarkt-Kompressoren sind m. E. zu stark und wie oben beschrieben, verdichten in ungünstigen Bereichen eher den Dreck.
Ich mache es immer in Kombi.
Zuerst mit einer Feindüse mit dem Staubsauger alles was geht raus und danach mit einem kleinen Airbrush-Kompressor mit gezielten "Feuerstößen" reinigen.
Zum Schluss mit PC-Feuchttüchern (PC ausgeschaltet!) alles vorsichtig nachsäubern und 1 Tag trocknen lassen.


----------



## AM1-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

vielleicht schaust Du mal in diese Richtung: 

Einhell Kompressor Bt-ac 180 Kit | eBay

Es ist nur als Anregung gedacht!

MfG


----------

